# 

## romus1983

Witam,
Mieszkam w gminie Godziesze Wielkie pod Kaliszem. Pracownik który spisuje licznik powiedział mi że mam bardzo duże zużycie wody, więc się zainteresowałem tym faktem, (trochę danych):
W domu jest nas 4 dorosłe osoby, zużycie standardowe, pranie, gotowanie, prysznic. Nic więcej.
Zużycie wody jest ok 25m3 na miesiąc, zmieniliśmy licznik na nowy i ten również wskazuje podobną wartość.
Moje pytanie jest takie:
Czy tyle można zużyć? jeżeli nie, to proszę podać mi jaka może być przyczynę takiego dużego zużycia.

----------


## jasiek71

sprawdź czy czasem spłuczka w WC nie przecieka ... :yes:

----------


## romus1983

Po Twoim poście poszedłem to sprawdzić (chociaż byłem pewien że nie) Sprawdziłem wszystkie krany łazienki i nic nie cieknie.
Teraz mam bardzo czuły licznik. Sprawdziłem go również przed chwilą i stoi w miejscu, a jak puściłem lekko wodę w kranie to już pokazywała ruch zegara. Więc to nie przecieki. Jakieś inne porady?

edit, jakie standardowe jest zużycie wody na 4os ?

----------


## sterowiec40

Myślę ,że  tej wody u Ciebie "idzie" bardzo dużo. Jakie jest przeciętne zużycie-  4-5m3.
Zawsze miałeś takie wskazania wodomierza?,
Od kiedy masz wodomierz?
Jeśli nic nie przecieka, wycieka, licznik jest OK, to znaczy że musisz przeanalizować  , i przeprowadzić rozmowę dyscyplinującą z domownikami :smile:  :smile: 
Spisz dokładnie stan licznika  , i zobacz np. po nocy czy coś się nie zmieniło , gdy nikt nie używał wody

----------


## Trociu

> Myślę ,że  tej wody u Ciebie "idzie" bardzo dużo. Jakie jest przeciętne zużycie-  4-5m3.


te 4-5m3 to na osobę czy rodzinę. U mnie obecnie miesięczne zużycie jest na poziomie 12m3 - 2 dorosłych i 2 dzieci (3,5 i 0,5 roku). Zużycie mi w zeszłym roku wzrosło z jakiś 9-10, gdy zakupiliśmy matę do hydromasażu i kąpiel stała się częstsza.

Tak więc przeanalizuj tryb życia swojej rodziny i tam szukaj odpowiedzi na swoje zużycie. Jeżeli gdy żaden kran nie jest odkręcony, licznik nie bije, to wycieku raczej nie ma. Tak więc ktoś Ci zużywa tą wodę,.

----------


## gahan

Przyjmuje się, że średnie zuzycie wody / os / m-c  wynosi 3m.

U mnie przy 4os rodzinie wychodzi 10-11m3  miesięcznie.
 Może to i nie dużo, ale od kwietnia znowu przyszła podwyżka i rozliczeniu 2-miesięcznym rachunek wyniósł prawie 270 zł  ( woda i ścieki). 
Dlatego od czasu do czasu sprawdzam w międzyczasie stan licznika i przyprowadzam do porządku nastoletnie dzieci - bo lubią sobie stać dosyć długo pod cieplutkim strumieniem prysznica  :wink:

----------


## pieknyromek

Romulus - po prostu musisz zarządzić czas kąpieli np. 3min. i koniec - odcinasz wodę  :big grin: 
Z moich doświadczeń wynika że ok. 2-2,5 m3 na os./mies. (Tak mam aktualnie i tak miej więcej miałem w domu z rodzicami).
Znam jednak przypadki zużycia ponad 30m3/mies na dwie osoby. Ale to akurat osoba chorobliwe się myjąca więc to nie jest normalny i miarodajny przypadek.

----------


## gahan

> Romulus - po prostu musisz zarządzić czas kąpieli np. 3min. i koniec - odcinasz wodę 
> .


albo zamontować coś na kształt samoobsługowej myjni samochodowej - wrzucasz  2zł  i woda leci przez 5 min  :wink:  potem już tylko posucha  :smile: 
swoją drogą może to byłaby niezła lekcja dla młodych, którzy nie mają często zielonego pojęcia ile rodziciele płacą za komfort długiego stania pod prysznicem ...

----------


## gahan

Kiedy narzekam,że nie mogę sobie pozwolić na codzienne wylegiwanie się w wannie pełnej wody przypominam sobie znajomych, którzy korzystają z wody tylko ze studni i nie mają żadnego innego źródła ( np. wodociąg). Teren górzysty, przy dłuższej suszy studnia po prostu wysycha i wtedy już tylko pozostaje jazda z baniakami do najbliższego ujęcia. Żeby się tego ustrzec  bardzo ekonomicznie zarządzają zasobami wody - mycie w kuchni w miednicy wstawionej do zlewozmywaka, z której woda wędruje do wc. W brodziku wstawiona również miednica, woda z prysznica trafia do wc. Podobnie mydliny z pralki automatycznej.  Jest to uciążliwe i kłopotliwe, a ja po każdym pobycie u znajomych doceniam komfort  bezstresowego  spuszczenia wody w toalecie ...

----------


## Eliaszek

Oszczędzanie wody jest ważne , sam widzę po rachunkach i po kieszeni, sam praktykuję kilka rzeczy , jak w tym artykule: http://www.google.com/url?q=http://k...TIGlXUo93qFGRw

----------


## malka

Toście mnie Państwo zagięli.
Przy rodzinie 2+1 średnie kwartalne zużycie mamy na poziomie 90m³, czyli ok 10 m³/ m-c/ os.
Nie mam zmywarki, nie mam prysznica (wanna 170 l), ale tez nie mam ogrodu  :wink:  a samochody myję na myjni.
Nigdy nie pomyślałam,że to jakieś bandycko duże zużycie  :oops:

----------


## sterowiec40

Pani pyta Jasia w szkole.

Jasiu jaki to czas?
Ja się myję
Ty się myjesz
My się myjemy.

Jasiu bez zastanowienia odpowiada.- Sobota wieczór  :smile:  :smile: 

Średnie zużycie 4-5 m3 na osobę to chyba nie jest dużo.
Kiedyś jak wodomierze nie były  "modne" w spółdzielniach mieszkaniowych  naliczano 7m3 od duszy. i za tyle się płaciło .

----------


## gahan

> Toście mnie Państwo zagięli.
> Przy rodzinie 2+1 średnie kwartalne zużycie mamy na poziomie 90m³, czyli ok 10 m³/ m-c/ os.
> Nie mam zmywarki, nie mam prysznica (wanna 170 l), ale tez nie mam ogrodu  a samochody myję na myjni.
> Nigdy nie pomyślałam,że to jakieś bandycko duże zużycie


malka - jakie macie stawki za wodę?

----------


## gahan

> Pani pyta Jasia w szkole.
> 
> Jasiu jaki to czas?
> Ja się myję
> Ty się myjesz
> My się myjemy.
> 
> Jasiu bez zastanowienia odpowiada.- Sobota wieczór 
> 
> ...


czyżbyś coś sugerował ( z tym myciem w sobotę) ?  :wink: 


Jechała rodzinka z południa Polska nad Bałtyk na wczasy wysłużonym maluszkiem. Zatrzymali się na nocleg w luksusowym hotelu. Oglądają piękne wnętrza, a najbardziej podoba im się łazienka. Żona wzdycha i mówi do męża - szkoda,że dziś czwartek  - wzięlibyśmy kąpiel  :smile:

----------


## malka

> malka - jakie macie stawki za wodę?


ze strony RPWiK 
woda 6,27 zł. z 8%vat
ścieki 6,53 zł. z 8%vat

a co to ma do rzeczy ??

----------


## Jastrząb

> Toście mnie Państwo zagięli.
> Przy rodzinie 2+1 średnie kwartalne zużycie mamy na poziomie 90m³, czyli ok 10 m³/ m-c/ os.
> Nie mam zmywarki, nie mam prysznica (wanna 170 l), ale tez nie mam ogrodu  a samochody myję na myjni.
> Nigdy nie pomyślałam,że to jakieś bandycko duże zużycie


Norma na glowe to 150L dzien, czyli 4,5m3 na miesiac. WIec to nie jest jeszcze duzo.
A norma ma sie pewnie jakos do sredniego zuzycia.

Takie cus wyguglalem.
http://www.halat.pl/wodanormy.html

marcin

----------


## malka

> Norma na glowe to* 150L dzien,* czyli 4,5m3 na miesiac. WIec to nie jest jeszcze duzo.
> A norma ma sie pewnie jakos do sredniego zuzycia.
> 
> Takie cus wyguglalem.
> http://www.halat.pl/wodanormy.html
> 
> marcin



czyli myję się raz dziennie w niepełnej wannie wody i tyle ?? :bash: 
Nie zmywam naczyń, nie piję, nie gotuję, nie piorę,nie sprzątam, nie korzystam z wc - zajebista ta norma

----------


## gahan

> ze strony RPWiK 
> woda 6,27 zł. z 8%vat
> ścieki 6,53 zł. z 8%vat
> 
> a co to ma do rzeczy ??


 :smile:   czyli podobnie jak na moim terenie;

akurat  zapytałam Ciebie, ale jestem ciekawa jak u innych kształtuje się cena wody i ścieków.

----------


## Jastrząb

> czyli podobnie jak na moim terenie;
> 
> akurat  zapytałam Ciebie, ale jestem ciekawa jak u innych kształtuje się cena wody i ścieków.


http://www.cena-wody.pl/

marcin

----------


## Jastrząb

> czyli myję się raz dziennie w niepełnej wannie wody i tyle ??
> Nie zmywam naczyń, nie piję, nie gotuję, nie piorę,nie sprzątam, nie korzystam z wc - zajebista ta norma


Podalem Ci jakas tam norme czyli ile sie pewnie kasuje uzytkownikow gdy nie ma wodomierzy. Wiec jest to rodzaj *sredniej*. Ktos zuzywa 3m3 Ty zuzywasz 10m3 na osobe.
Ze sie nie da mniej? Pewnie ze sie da i to bez jakichs poswiecen. Kapiel zzera wode bardzo szybko. Ja sie za brudasa sie nie uwazam, ale przy 2+1, 2 x prysznic najczesciej bo na wanne nie ma czasu, duzo prania i zmywarce jak to przy dziecki, wiecej niz 10m3 na miesiac wyjsc nie chce. Wody nie oszczedzam, ale i nie leje bez sensu.
Jakbys mial placic 25PLN za m3 sciekow z szamba, to pewnie bys sie zastanowil czy 30m3, czyli pewnie z 1000PLN miesiecznie razem z woda to czasem nie jest jednak duzo. No chyba ze 1000PLN to dla Ciebie drobne. Ale nie dla wszystkich. Jak widac po postach jestes zdecydowanie powyzej sredniej z zuzyciem wody.

marcin

----------


## malka

U nas gdy nie ma wodomierza,jest naliczany ryczałt w wysokości 10m³ /os/m-c.

Nie wydaje mi się,że leję wodę"bez sensu", po prostu korzystam wg potrzeb.
Obawiam się tylko jednego, skoro mieszkając w bloku w niewielkim mieszkaniu mam "duże" zużycie, to co będzie gdy zamieszkam w domu o sześciokrotnie większej powierzchni ?
Wiem, naczyń nie przybędzie, czterech obiadów też nie będę gotować,ale sprzątania więcej i ogród do podlania.
Chyba zaczynam się bać  :wink: 

a z wieczornego leżakowania w wannie (która też będzie większa) nie zrezygnuję - never ever  :oops:

----------


## Gosiek33

Podstawowa zasada, do podlewania ogrody załóż podlicznik. Za wodę płacić nadal będziesz, ale za jej odprowadzenie już nie  :big grin:  A może studnia kręgowa, jeśli na działce masz łatwy dostęp do wody?

----------


## Jastrząb

> U nas gdy nie ma wodomierza,jest naliczany ryczałt w wysokości 10m³ /os/m-c.
> 
> Nie wydaje mi się,że leję wodę"bez sensu", po prostu korzystam wg potrzeb.
> Obawiam się tylko jednego, skoro mieszkając w bloku w niewielkim mieszkaniu mam "duże" zużycie, to co będzie gdy zamieszkam w domu o sześciokrotnie większej powierzchni ?
> Wiem, naczyń nie przybędzie, czterech obiadów też nie będę gotować,ale sprzątania więcej i ogród do podlania.
> Chyba zaczynam się bać 
> 
> a z wieczornego leżakowania w wannie (która też będzie większa) nie zrezygnuję - never ever


Na sprzatnie nie zuzywasz jakos strasznie wiele wody.  W domu pewnie bedzie zmywarka, wiec na mycie naczyn zuzycie wrecz spadnie (dobrze pamietam z e teraz nie masz?)
Predzej Ci uzycie wzrosnie z racji lezakowania w wiekszej wannie. Bo jedno lezakowanie moze oznaczc znp 100L wiecej, i 3m3 miesiecznie extra na osobe.

Jesli woda z wodociagu w domu bedzie a i kanalizacja tez, to prawie na pewno mozna miec 2 liczniki - woda lana na ogrod nie bedzie wliczana do sciekow. Chociaz tyle.
Na duzy ogrod to i pare setek m3 mozna w suche lato zuzyc, wiec nie placac za scieki oszczednosci spore.
Jesli ogrod duzy warto rozawazyc plytka studnie na potrzeby podlewania. Chocby popytac po sasiadach, nieinwazyjne badania geologicznw wykonac, zeby sprawdzic czy nie ma plytko jakichs warstw wodonosnych. Plytka, tania, taka 10-metrowa studnia moze sie szybko "zwrocic" jesli tego podlewania duzo.

Jesli zas masz szambo, to szybko sie wyleczysz z lezakowania w wannie i lania 30m3 wody co miesiac. Abstrahujac od niewygody wywozenia szamba co tydzien, nawet liczac po 20PLN za m3 wyjdzie 600PLN za scieki. Tyle to mnie srednio-miesiecznie w skali roku kosztuja wszystkie media: smieci, woda, scieki, ciepla woda, ogrzewanie, prad (gazu nie mam).  Dom 150m.

marcin

----------


## pieknyromek

Malka - coś mam wrażenie że ta wanna zużywa Ci dużo wody :wink: 
Jastrząb - popieram w sprawie drugiego licznika na ogród albo jeszcze lepiej studni i np. magazynowania deszczówki. 
Ja mam swoje ujęcie wody i doceniam przy podlewaniu trawnika albo warzywniaka. Mam także szambo więc wiem że się zapełnia :wink:

----------


## sterowiec40

"Malka - coś mam wrażenie że ta wanna zużywa Ci dużo wody"

Może wanna przecieka w czasie kąpieli?  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## firewall

Przecież malka nie wie ile zużywa wody. Wie tylko ile liczą jej ryczałtem. A to nie oznacza że zużywa 10m3/os/m-c.

----------


## malka

> Podstawowa zasada, do podlewania ogrody załóż podlicznik. Za wodę płacić nadal będziesz, ale za jej odprowadzenie już nie  *A może studnia kręgowa*, jeśli na działce masz łatwy dostęp do wody?


Mamy studnię,ale wyschła  :ohmy:  sąsiedzi twierdzą ,że to się zdarzyło pierwszy raz od ponad 60 lat. Kiedyś z tej studni korzystały wszystkie okoliczne domy, a teraz dno widać  :sad: 




> Na sprzatnie nie zuzywasz jakos strasznie wiele wody.  W domu pewnie bedzie zmywarka, wiec na mycie naczyn z*uzycie wrecz spadnie* (dobrze pamietam z e teraz nie masz?)
> Predzej Ci uzycie wzrosnie z racji lezakowania w wiekszej wannie. Bo jedno lezakowanie moze oznaczc znp 100L wiecej, i 3m3 miesiecznie extra na osobe.
> 
> Jesli woda z wodociagu w domu bedzie a i kanalizacja tez, to prawie na pewno mozna miec 2 liczniki - woda lana na ogrod nie bedzie wliczana do sciekow. Chociaz tyle.
> Na duzy ogrod to i pare setek m3 mozna w suche lato zuzyc, wiec nie placac za scieki oszczednosci spore.
> Jesli ogrod duzy warto rozawazyc plytka studnie na potrzeby podlewania. Chocby popytac po sasiadach, nieinwazyjne badania geologicznw wykonac, zeby sprawdzic czy nie ma plytko jakichs warstw wodonosnych. Plytka, tania, taka 10-metrowa studnia moze sie szybko "zwrocic" jesli tego podlewania duzo.
> 
> Jesli zas masz szambo, to szybko sie wyleczysz z lezakowania w wannie i lania 30m3 wody co miesiac. Abstrahujac od niewygody wywozenia szamba co tydzien, nawet liczac po 20PLN za m3 wyjdzie 600PLN za scieki. Tyle to mnie srednio-miesiecznie w skali roku kosztuja wszystkie media: smieci, woda, scieki, ciepla woda, ogrzewanie, prad (gazu nie mam).  Dom 150m.
> 
> marcin


Właśnie niedawno zrezygnowałam z szamba, wpięłam się w miejską kanalizę,Mam nadzieję,że to byłą dobra decyzja.
Wywóz m³ szamba kosztowało mnie 16 zł. Kanaliza to 6,53 zł




> Przecież malka nie wie ile zużywa wody. Wie tylko ile liczą jej ryczałtem. A to nie oznacza że zużywa 10m3/os/m-c.


Jak nie wie ? 



> Przy rodzinie 2+1 średnie kwartalne *zużycie mamy na poziomie 90m³,* czyli ok 10 m³/ m-c/ os.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Jastrząb - popieram w sprawie drugiego licznika na ogród albo jeszcze lepiej studni i np. magazynowania deszczówki.


Ja uwazam ze magazynowanie deszczowki do kiepski pomysl. Jak pada i zbiornik jest pelny do podlewac roslin nie trzeba. Jesli przestaje padac, to zbiornik blyskawicznie sie robi pusty. Mowa o akceptowalnie drogim zbiorniku rzedu 5-10m3. Jesli do podlania jest 100m2 rabatek/trawnika to jeszcze OK. Ale jesli jest tego wiecej, to i zbiornik na deszczowke pwoinien byc duuzo wiekszy a to juz drogo sie robi.

Ja w 1000m2 trawnika wylewam w suche lato ze 150m3 wody. Taki zbiornik na deszczowke 5m3 to 1 podlewanie trwanika ktore trzeba zrobic co 3 dni. Gra nie warta swieczki.

marcin

----------


## sterowiec40

ale malka ma już puste szambo i deszczówkę można tam wpuścić

----------


## Jastrząb

> ale malka ma już puste szambo i deszczówkę można tam wpuścić


I ja zbieram deszczowke do nieuzywanego szamba. Ale po to zeby je wypompowac do rowu 50m dalej jak sie napelni.
Jakbym mial tego uzyc do podlewania to:
 - musialbym zaimplementowac jakis awtomat ktory przelaczy zrodlo wody do podlewania pomiedzy studnia glebinowa a zbiornikiem deszczowym jesli zbiornik sie oprozni
 - kupic druga pompe do zbiornika deszczowki
 - zakopac "pare" metrow dodatkowych rur zeby to wszystko polaczyc, rzecz jasna szambo bylo zgodnie z przepisami 30m oddalone od studni  :wink: 
 - zastosowac jakies prosty filtr do wody w zbiorniku deszczowki zeby syf z dachu nie lecial na zraszacze bo sie pozatykaja, ze o liniach kroplujacych nie wspomne. 

Reasumujac. Podtrzymuje co napislem, pomysl jest kiepski.
Zbiornik na deszczowke jak zrodlo wody do podlewania roslin nadaje sie tylko w ogrniczonym zakresie (gdy np mamy bardzo maly ogrod), a i tak trzeba miec mozliwosc odprowadzenia nadmiaru tej wody oraz przelaczane 2 zrodlo wody (wodociag lub studnia). Calosc niepotrzebnie skomplikowana i nie najtansza. W przypadku posiadania studni jest moim zdaniem kompletny bezsens - prad do pompy glebinowej zuzyty na podlewanie kosztuje mnie rocznie tyle co pare piw.
W przypadku wodociagu pewnie mozna sie nad tematem nachylic i policzyc uwzgledniajac cene wody, wielkosc ogrodu do podlewania, wielkosc owego zbiornika, itd itp.

Albo budujemy mega wielki zbiornik, albo zaciskamy zeby i lejemy w ogrod wode wodociagowa, albo wiercimy studnie.
Ale to jest moje zdanie z punktu widzenia 1000m trawnika i kolejnych 400m jakichs tam rabatek.


marcin

----------


## malka

> ale malka ma już puste szambo i deszczówkę można tam wpuścić


malka ma odprowadzenie deszczówki do wspomnianej studni  :smile: 

po 2 dniach deszczu poziom wody minimalnie się podniósł  :smile:

----------


## pieknyromek

Zgadza się Jastrząb, ja też nie jestem wielkim zwolennikiem magazynowania deszczówki. Sam odprowadzam deszczówkę do studni chłonnych, z jednym małym wyjątkiem - na jednej rynnie spustowej zamierzam zamontować zbieracz wody i odprowadzenie do beczki 200l stojącej na powierzchni. Tak żeby było skąd deszczówkę brać do podlewania konewką. 
A na większe podlewanie mam swoje ujęcie wody i hydrofor. 
Są jednak tacy zapaleńcy którzy kupują dość drogie zbiorniki i zbierają 5-10m3 deszczówki aby trawnik podlewać. Sam bym tego nie zrobił bo moim zdaniem gra niewarta świeczki. Ale co kto woli...

----------


## Jastrząb

> Są jednak tacy zapaleńcy którzy kupują dość drogie zbiorniki i zbierają 5-10m3 deszczówki aby trawnik podlewać. Sam bym tego nie zrobił bo moim zdaniem gra niewarta świeczki. Ale co kto woli...


Zwlaszcza jesli zbiornik kosztuje porownywalne pieniadze z plytka abisynka.......

marcin

----------


## Eliaszek

z pozoru głupia spluczka, ale ja też się kiedys dzięki temu nabawiłem niemałego rachunku. Kilka chwytów oszczędzających wodę też się przyda  :wink:  
http://www.ekorynek.com/ekologia/620...szczedzac-wode

----------


## Gosiek33

spłuczka jest bardzo ważna, mieliśmy zdecydowanie za duże zużycie wody i przepuszczającą spłuczkę, to wymianie elementu odpowiedzialnego za to od razu spadło zużycie wody  :cool:

----------


## Eliaszek

a widzisz  :wink:   jeśli chcecie oszczędzać w ogóle to polecam też baterię termostatyczną, regulujesz sobie jednakową temperaturę. Ja montowałem ostatnio z Delfina, dobra rzecz, kiedy w  domu są maluchy  :wink:

----------


## Szkieletoradi

Jastrząb, a co ty tak z tym podlewaniem trawy, po jaką ciasną się męczyć, kup sobie sztuczny trawnik.
PS
Temat dotyczył jak mniemam problemów ze zbyt znacznym zurzyciem wody w domu, a wy zaśmiecacie wątek o jakieś trwaniki. Coraz większe zamieszanie w tych wątkach sprawia że nie chce się czytać, a może ktoś mógłby skorzystać i uzyskac odpowiedź na nurtujące go KONKRETNE pytanie, a tak męczy się tekstem o trawie, studni i metrach trawnika.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Jastrząb, a co ty tak z tym podlewaniem trawy, po jaką ciasną się męczyć, kup sobie sztuczny trawnik.


Kurcze. W sumie masz racje. Zamienie trawnik na plastik. Podprowadze troche plastikowych kwatkow z cmentarza i bedzie gites. A, po glebokim przemysleniu wymyslilem, ze odesle tez zone do mamusi i kupie sobie plastikowa dmuchana lalę. Dzieki chlopie!!

P.S.
Z trawnikiem sie nie mecze. Robie na wiosne "pstryk", i jak jest za sucho to sie sam podlewa. Na jesien robie drugie pstryk. WIesz, sporo ludzi tak robi. Nie kazdy lub plastik tak jak Ty.





> Temat dotyczył jak mniemam problemów ze zbyt znacznym zurzyciem wody w domu, a wy zaśmiecacie wątek o jakieś trwaniki. Coraz większe zamieszanie w tych wątkach sprawia że nie chce się czytać, a może ktoś mógłby skorzystać i uzyskac odpowiedź na nurtujące go KONKRETNE pytanie, a tak męczy się tekstem o trawie, studni i metrach trawnika.


Jak sie masz meczyc czytaniem, to....nie czytaj. Jeszcze niedajboze od tego czytania ortografii bys sie nauczyl!
Oryginalne pytanie faktycznie dotyczylo tylko wody w domu. Czlowiek odpowiedz dostal. Potem sie watke rozwinal. Obawiam sie ze Twoje monotematyczne preferencje czytelnicze tego nie zmienial.

marcin

----------


## garbus

Teoretycznie jest to prawie niemożliwe, ale sam spotkałem się kiedyś z przypadkiem nieszczelnej rury doprowadzającej wodę po ziemią. Dość powiedzieć, że w domu nikt nie mieszkał, a wodomierz wskazywał np. 3 metry sześcienne miesięcznie! Masakra...

----------


## pieknyromek

> Kurcze. W sumie masz racje. Zamienie trawnik na plastik. Podprowadze troche plastikowych kwatkow z cmentarza i bedzie gites. A, po glebokim przemysleniu wymyslilem, ze odesle tez zone do mamusi i kupie sobie plastikowa dmuchana lalę. Dzieki chlopie!!
> marcin


 :big grin:  :big lol:

----------


## WOJSKI

U mnie 20m3 idzie w miesiącu bez podlewania ogródka, więc się nie stresujcie dużym zużyciem wody.
Dobrze tylko że oczyszczalnię mam to mnie to tak nie boli  :smile:

----------

